# Pop up's



## Bowers (Mar 26, 2012)

So how do you get rid of all these text enhancers and pop ups ??


----------



## carosapien (Oct 16, 2011)

If you find out please tell me. I find them very irritating and off putting.


----------



## zxc2 (Mar 21, 2012)

One way to avoid the avalanche of ppc ads is by using touch screen devices, ie tablet or smartphone apps. Smaller screens have some advantages  
Access direct via internet on Touch technology is terrible you're likely to press more ads than topics.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

I must say I'm puzzled by the pop-up comment because I don't get them. And I don't think it's because I'm a moderator because I didn't before. 
And (looks sheepish because she should know) what's a text enhancer? I don't think I get them either!


----------



## Canuck2Kiwi (Jun 22, 2011)

I don't get them either but it sounds like you would have to go to your browser settings and there should be something about blocking pop-ups there.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

topcat83 said:


> I must say I'm puzzled by the pop-up comment because I don't get them. And I don't think it's because I'm a moderator because I didn't before.
> And (looks sheepish because she should know) what's a text enhancer? I don't think I get them either!


I don't know what text enhancement is either :confused2:

there's a thread in 'Mexico' about a pop-up ad - it seems that if you are viewing the forum without logging in there IS a pop-up - I logged out to see it - it's put there by admin but they say it's only there for a few days at most


the solution is simple afaics - just log in!!


----------



## cheeser (Jan 22, 2012)

Install an ad blocker extension to your firefox, chrome, safari or IE web browser, then enjoy the internet (mostly) ad free

I use the Adblock Plus extension on firefox and have never seen an ad on this site.


----------

